# Mahogany Window Sills & Facings etc...



## Jenx (21 Apr 2009)

Hi.
I was wondering if I might ask for some advice ...
We're just about to get new windows in, and the sills and finishings / facings inside are to be mahogany..

I'd like to keep them 'au-naturale' as opposed to painting them, and am at a bit of a loss as to what would be the best finish to apply...

'Wood-Wise', I just do a bit of Hobby Turning, no other woodwork really.. so my knowledge is a little limited, and I'd like to avoid dropping some sort of horrendous clanger, and thus avoid the wrath of the diminutive, but nevertheless 'firey' Mrs Jenkins.

If it were possible.. a finish more to the 'matt' would be ideal, I'd like to avoid making it a shiny, glossy finish.

Any suggestions ?

Thank you in advance..

Alun 8)


----------



## Oryxdesign (21 Apr 2009)

Osmo now do a clear finish with a UV blocker. I haven't used it yet but if it is a s good as their other products it'll be great. 

http://www.agwoodcare.co.uk/gbu0-prodsh ... viwax.html

Hope that helps Simon


----------



## Jenx (22 Apr 2009)

Thanks for that Si ...
decision made then ! 

Thats what I'll go for ...
will order i tomorrow, from the linked site you showed.

Much obliged to you.. I was stuck to know what to do there.
Thanks a million !
:lol: 8) :wink:


----------



## Oryxdesign (23 Apr 2009)

No probs, let me know how you get on.
Si


----------



## Jake (23 Apr 2009)

I've got a tin of it, but not yet used it (or even opened it) - it's going to go over some Rustins PCoat by way of rubbing it back to a satin finish.


----------



## Jenx (23 Apr 2009)

Nice one, Jake ....
If you do get round to using it ... ( I'm not doing the windows till around 10th May ), and have a chance to say how you get on, and what you think of it ... I'd be real interested to hear.

Thanks again Lads.
Much appreciated 8) :lol:


----------



## Harbo (23 Apr 2009)

I am a great fan of Osmo stuff but many years ago when I replaced our internal sills etc with mahogany I used a Sikkens internal clear varnish - still going strong.

Rod


----------



## Jake (26 Apr 2009)

Jenx":18s29fhq said:


> Nice one, Jake ....
> If you do get round to using it ... ( I'm not doing the windows till around 10th May ), and have a chance to say how you get on, and what you think of it ... I'd be real interested to hear:



Picked up the tin (it came with a bunch of other stuff), it didn't feel right, I shook it, it's liquid. The instruction say not to be mixed with any other finish. End of the test I was about to do.

I'll have to find another use for it. I assume it's a hardwax oil, but with UV blockers.


----------



## Jenx (28 Apr 2009)

Ah, Ok ! 
Cheers for coming back about it.

Hope you find an alternative route for it somewhere.
Thanks again !
8)


----------



## laird (28 Apr 2009)

I used International matt yacht varnish, 3 coats, all applied warm - it's lasted about 12 years so far. No fading out, but not the cheapest option in the first place.


----------



## Jake (13 May 2009)

Jenx":2rp9eqrk said:


> Ah, Ok !
> Cheers for coming back about it.
> 
> Hope you find an alternative route for it somewhere.
> ...



It's interesting - very neutral, it seemed to add a slight 'tan' to the oak I tried it on (which mirrors its appearance in the tin, could be thin suntan lotion), but very slight. Nice subtle satin sheen. Much less colour-changing than most finishes, and without the slightly hard blue tint I associate with water-based clear finishes. I'll be using it somewhere.


----------

